# nikon sb flash history



## Hair Bear (Feb 21, 2007)

Does anybody know the history of the nikon flashes

I have a SB28 for SLR nikons and was looking for a SB28dx, i just learnt that it still doesn't work in all modes with my D200

So swapped to look at a SB50 or 80 any idea what one came first?


----------



## Hair Bear (Feb 21, 2007)

I just read the 50 and 80 dont work with the D200 so back to drawing board!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 28, 2007)

You need an SB-400, 600, or 800 if you want iTTL on your D200. 

i-TTL is FAR SUPERIOR to the lousy D-TTL in previous nikon flashes. Not only beucase you can use them wirelessly, but the flash exposure is incredibly consistent, unlike D-TTL.


----------



## Hair Bear (Feb 28, 2007)

I caved in and ordered a SB600

I was trying to get a UK one but ended up with am alleged UK supplier of then, I've given it a punt to see what happens so I'll keep you posted!


----------



## castrol (Feb 28, 2007)

Just don't drop it.


----------

